# Temp X-mass layout



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Here's my temp layout since the wife isnt using her cutting table...

8x5...not 9x5 ( I could have sworn her table was 9 ft long when I had to get it downstairs...LOL)

4 lane Tyco...most track I could fit without an overpass...  

Just built it...didnt lay out out with a track program...

Yes..that's my pool table under there....*sniff*...I havent seen it in a year...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice...
I bet it's fun...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey that's cool! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Neat looking for sure! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

